# Waders



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I wasn't sure where to post this so since I have been mainly posting here I figured why not?
I am in the market for some waders. I am not sure what I should get and what brands are better than others. I really don't want to break the bank but also don't want a cheap pair. Can you give some insight?

Thanks
TrailGator


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

I second this topic. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ewwww! lurking here as well! 

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm with you guys! lol. 

I just bought a pair of Redhead neoprene waders from bass pro a week ago, they were $130 and pretty nice. I tried them on at the store and they seemed fine, but walking around in them at home I learned I was just to fat for them, had to return them...  
These are the ones I'm talking about http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Clas...BootFoot-Waders-Felt-Bottom/product/10209216/ Man they were really nice, but I'd of had to go on a diet to really enjoy them. If your not 265lbs like me, they would be awesome! 

I was looking at some frog togg brand ones at bps them had on sale for $50, but it was to crowded and didn't try them on, will be going back on a odd day with less of a crowd to check them out again.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

JimmyMac said:


> I was looking at some frog togg brand ones at bps them had on sale for $50


I got a pair of those. I tried them on and they seemed to fit. They're my first pair of waders and I haven't had them to the river yet, so I can't give much feedback. So I guess I'm not much help at all.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

I got that same pair of Redhead waders last year. I love them. The 600 insulation is great in the river in March. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

What about the boots? Are the felt bottoms better for this area or the rubber soles? I would think rubber soles on slick rocks would lead to falls and ripped waders? I don't know though, anyone know?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i have a pair of neoprene waders,,,boots attached to waders, rubber bottoms, not felt.. i think they work great for most of the wading i do...The biggest difference ive noticed in chest waders i have owned is that the neoprene waders are extremely comfortable and easy to move around in..where as the chest waders that are all rubber, which are much cheaper, completely suck for bein able to move around, kneel down,etc...


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I wear the toggs. Love em.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

j777extra said:


> What about the boots? Are the felt bottoms better for this area or the rubber soles? I would think rubber soles on slick rocks would lead to falls and ripped waders? I don't know though, anyone know?
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I just use rubber souls. I've had a couple nasty falls wearing my felt souls, I rarely wear them now. Felt and mud don't mix at all.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

j777extra said:


> What about the boots? Are the felt bottoms better for this area or the rubber soles? I would think rubber soles on slick rocks would lead to falls and ripped waders? I don't know though, anyone know?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Mine are pretty thick, I'm more concerned with drowning than them ripping. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I borrowed a pair of Cabela's neoprene waders from a guy at work who is bigger than me just to try them out. They probably would have been nice if they weren't so tight. I looked like a stuffed sausage. I had to powder up to get into them. I need waders that fit. FYI... He informed me upon the prompt return of the waders that they were from his younger days.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I got the Hodgman rubber waders for warmer water, regular bottoms. I have the neoprene Cabela's for colder temps. I bought them one size bigger than regular shoe size and were perfect, felt bottom which is great on snow and ice


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Britam05 said:


> I got the Hodgman rubber waders for warmer water, regular bottoms. I have the neoprene Cabela's for colder temps. *I bought them one size bigger than regular shoe size and were perfect*, felt bottom which is great on snow and ice


That is the problem I have with Waders. I have a weird shape and big feet for my height (I guess). I'm only 5'10" or so and a size 13 shoe, also very broad shoulders and weight about 265lbs. It seems most waders get longer the higher up in shoe size you go? I tried some "big man" redhead waders on at BPS and the dang chest on those waders went up to my nose, lol. I guess big man doesn't mean short and heavy man...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Wore the new Toggs sat. I liked em. But I kind of cultivate the homeless look fishing. I wear an old pair of sneakers with my stocking foots half the time. I'm looking for a cool bumper sticker for the back of them.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

cfioritto said:


> I looked like a stuffed sausage. I had to powder up to get into them.


Lol..., that's hilarious, but TMI. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

Personally I don't think you can go wrong with a see from Llbean not horribly expensive and their warranty is worth it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Fishing4the Lamb said:


> Mine are pretty thick, I'm more concerned with drowning than them ripping.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Don't worry the "down like an anchor" thing with waders is a myth. Think about it, the water inside the waders is the SAME density as the water outside. They are neutral buoyancy, not negative. 


To the OP, I like neoprene if its really cold. My rubber ones do okay in the cold too, you just have to make sure to layer appropriately. Make sure you wear something that wicks sweat though, if you wear cotton under the rubbers you're going to feel like you sprung a leak in them from sweat.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

So I have been eyeballing this pair of waders from BPS. They are WhiteRiver Waders Extreme Steelhead with attached Korker Wading Boots w/ interchangeable soles (i.e. Regular Tread,Studded Tread & Felt) They are a bit more $ than I really wanted to spend ($270) but the boot system looks great and if they last 10 years I can justify a $27 annual fee all upfront. Has anyone had any experience with either White River Waders and/or Korker Wading Boots?

My biggest 3 concerns with buying waders have been if the waders were durable enough, warm enough for when I would be using them and with the boots what kind of soles.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Found one for you at the local big box.



oldstinkyguy said:


> Wore the new Toggs sat. I liked em. But I kind of cultivate the homeless look fishing. I wear an old pair of sneakers with my stocking foots half the time. I'm looking for a cool bumper sticker for the back of them.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

TRAILGATOR said:


> So I have been eyeballing this pair of waders from BPS. They are WhiteRiver Waders Extreme Steelhead with attached Korker Wading Boots w/ interchangeable soles (i.e. Regular Tread,Studded Tread & Felt) They are a bit more $ than I really wanted to spend ($270) but the boot system looks great and if they last 10 years I can justify a $27 annual fee all upfront. Has anyone had any experience with either White River Waders and/or Korker Wading Boots?
> 
> My biggest 3 concerns with buying waders have been if the waders were durable enough, warm enough for when I would be using them and with the boots what kind of soles.


I have the White River Osprey breathables and have no complaints. I bought them late last summer and have used them probably two dozen times including a week long steelhead trip to Michigan. They come in stout sizes for us bigger waders, they are not too badly priced and are on sale frequently. I typically wear 2 layers, use toe warmers and have had them out several times in lower twenty degree weather.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

I ended up buying waders on sale, they were nylon outer rubberized on the inside, had neoprene feet, very flexible for movement, enough space inside I can later for colder weather. I have plenty of old work boots I can wear with em. Only $53 on sale at BPS. We shall see how durable they are this year.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

FishDoctor said:


> Don't worry the "down like an anchor" thing with waders is a myth. Think about it, the water inside the waders is the SAME density as the water outside. They are neutral buoyancy, not negative.
> 
> 
> 
> ??...... have you tried it??...i actually DID try it with a pair of rubber waders.....boot foot..filled em up..on purpose..its near impossible to try and kick your feet in water over your head..you most certainly WILL drown if you panic in rubber waders...neoprene is a different story..you are correct about the water density thing..its the same...inside and out...but your range of motion and ability to swim in filled up RUBBER waders is next to nothing and you will go straight down


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have the korker boots and like them. I only have the rubber soles but want to get the ones with the metal studs in them. I am not big on the felt soles. As far as waders go I would get breathable and once summer hits you don't even need waders. I have neoprenes and breathable and once it gets above 50 the neoprenes will bake you. Just layer under the breakables and you will be fine

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

